# Brandnew or rather second hand??



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

If you are shooting a compound bow, it's much better to buy new so you can be sure that it fits you. Getting a compound to fit is more complicated than getting a recurve to fit. Personally I buy all my compounds used, but I have the tools and knowledge to do the work that is often required to get a used bow working for me.

If you are shooting a recurve, as long as the bow fits you, you can save a little money buying used. However, if you want a new bow, buy it. It's not a crime or even a bad idea. It's your bow, get what you want. I suspect that you coach is just trying to save you a little money. Talk to him/her and explain that you would prefer new and ask if there is any reason that you should buy used.


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

used you can secure good equipment at a good price talk to folks a lot you will get good use of it


----------



## Csorsby (Nov 16, 2014)

I started shooting a bow 2 years ago, i got the urge for more of a challenge hunting and i really got in to it. I watched as many videos about tips on bows and shooting them as i could. I started out on a bow that my dads friend had that was like a 30 year old bow that looked like a recurve but had cams on it, shot that for about 3 months then decided to get up to date, saved up about 600$ and went to cabelas and bought a diamond outlaw RTH (ready-to-hunt) package and a few arrows, shot that one for a year and decided to upgrade from that, i bought a mathews z7 and spent about 1100$ on that shot that for about 8 months and then bought my hoyt nitrum that i have now, but i spent an outrageous amount on this one, about a 1700$ set up. 

Id say if you plan on sticking with it, get a bow thats already rigged up for under 700$ theres no problem with a beginner buying a new bow


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

it's certainly not a crime to by a brand new bow, but it's also certainly not one bit necessary. good top of the line bows don't wear out and are capable of performing for many years beyond what most people keep them for. most new bow purchases are made because people want one, or think they need to have the latest and greatest equipment to shoot good. 

I personally have only bought 3 brand new bows in my 40 years of shooting and they were all purchased more than at the very least, 20 years ago. the classifieds are full of great, top of the line bows, that are only a year to three or so years old for about half the cost of a new one. all of these bows, even older ones you see in the classifieds. will perform as good as any brand new bow. most of the guys that are selling their bows are reasonably truthful about things like whether or not they have been dry fired or have serious damage or problems. 
you don't have to be an "entry level archer" to justify saving money on a bow or equipment purchase !.


----------



## marshie (Jul 23, 2015)

It depends... are you talking about compound or recurve?... if its compound... I would probably listen to the coach... maybe you are going to keep growing and with that maybe your draw length may vary with time, so why not buy a second hand right now, outgrow it.. and then when you are better at it, get a brand new one.

If you are talking recurve I would buy all new to be honest, but I would buy a cool riser and some not so fancy (cheap ) limbs because you are gonna be changing your weight every now and then until you get to your final weight. I personally don't like used limbs because you never know how many times they have been used before, or the way the other person treated them or so... but many people find it ok and it works for them... so that's up to your personal taste.


----------

